# Preseason Game 4 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Milwaukee Bucks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (2-1) vs. Milwaukee Bucks (2-1)*​*Wednesday, October 18, 7:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Snyder / McGrady / Battier / Yao 

*BUCKS*




































Williams / Redd / Patterson / Villanueva / Gadzuric​
Rockets.com Preview 


> HOUSTON -- During the opening week of training camp, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy reduced the 24-second shot clock to 18 seconds so that his team would get into its offense quicker.
> 
> Notice a difference?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks like Snyder is making himself a spot in the starting line up.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe the Rockets will win this game (not that it matters since it's preseason) but this group of Milwaukee Bucks will be good this season. Charlie V. is a stud in the making and Mo Williams is more than capable of getting the point duties done. And of course we can't forget Michael Redd and sophomore Andrew Bogut.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

id like to see Chuck Hayes start again and Luther's scoring off the bench has been something we really lacked last year and if bonzi can give us 10-15ppg we will be very well off


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd like to see another good outting from Kill Bill. I think he's starting to figure things out...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'd like to see another good outting from Kill Bill. I think he's starting to figure things out...


As do I.
I do want more Head though this game, and see if Novak can keep it up. Snyder seems to be getting into the mix as well. I just wonder how the Bonzi situation is going to work out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

BTW, this game on via CCTV or other PPSream?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> id like to see Chuck Hayes start again and Luther's scoring off the bench has been something we really lacked last year and if bonzi can give us 10-15ppg we will be very well off


I think its silly some of what Jeff is doing in pre-season games. Playing guys for alot of mins who most likely won't play together too much? Instead of that we know unless Yao, Battier, and Howard are all out, Chuck ain't gonna start at center or PF? So why waste time doing that? You're not gonna start Luther at the point, so why waste time starting off the game doing that?

We all know ultimately Rafer Tmac Battier Yao will start, the only question is who will be Tmac's running mate? Snyder or Wells, or will Jeff totally screw up the start of the season and put JH at the PF? Which I think is a BIG mistake, he's a bench guy at this point, a good one, but not a starter.
I honestly do believe what Wells said all these weeks which is that he doesn't care too much about starting, he knows he's gonna get at least 30mins a night? So Snyder needs to get the mins w/ Yao Bat Mac and Rafer to get their timing down before Nov comes.

Snyder is very important, maybe as much as Wells or Battier is. I love this guy, he seemed to play well with Luther and Spanoulis, and seems to calm down the subs whenever he's playing with them, that' a great sign of maturity. I know what I get with Bonzi, a more ferocious version of Kirk and more rebounding. This team has some serious depth now, to think we trotted out Bowen and Brunson last year is almost laughable now? :biggrin: 

To take a positive out of Yao's first game back, he showed many of the moves he had during the FIBAs, just not the timing, he played alot of mins too? Tonight I suspect he'll be a little bit better, a little more sharp and then lookout this weekend he'll be dominating again. His passing was very good, we just didn't make shots often. Tmac looks good, going to the hole, passing, defending, just not sharp yet, that will come.
But hey, we won shooting for crap, that's progress. I'm so excited for the season, _I'm so ex-cit-ed, and I just can't hide it. . . :banana: _


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

debarge said:


> This team has some serious depth now, to think we trotted out Bowen and Brunson last year is almost laughable now? :biggrin:


Lol, we have certainly come a LONG ways in that aspect. Really nice post, debarge.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> I think its silly some of what Jeff is doing in pre-season games. Playing guys for alot of mins who most likely won't play together too much? Instead of that we know unless Yao, Battier, and Howard are all out, Chuck ain't gonna start at center or PF? So why waste time doing that? You're not gonna start Luther at the point, so why waste time starting off the game doing that?


These are true statements, but in JVG's defense (oh my did I really just say that) he is more concerned with testing out the guys he is unsure about than he is those starters who would typically be in those spots. Why not give the unprovens a chance and see how the stack up to the pressure?



> We all know ultimately Rafer Tmac Battier Yao will start, the only question is who will be Tmac's running mate? Snyder or Wells, or will Jeff totally screw up the start of the season and put JH at the PF? Which I think is a BIG mistake, he's a bench guy at this point, a good one, but not a starter.
> 
> I honestly do believe what Wells said all these weeks which is that he doesn't care too much about starting, he knows he's gonna get at least 30mins a night? So Snyder needs to get the mins w/ Yao Bat Mac and Rafer to get their timing down before Nov comes.


This is also true, but at the same time you don't want Yao and TMac out there for too long and risk an injury at this point. These games are more about seeing what you have than your players learning to work together. At least that's what it seems like at this point. Otherwise wouldn't all these other teams be working their money players on the court to get them to that stage?




> Snyder is very important, maybe as much as Wells or Battier is. I love this guy, he seemed to play well with Luther and Spanoulis, and seems to calm down the subs whenever he's playing with them, that' a great sign of maturity. I know what I get with Bonzi, a more ferocious version of Kirk and more rebounding. This team has some serious depth now, to think we trotted out Bowen and Brunson last year is almost laughable now? :biggrin:


Extremely laughable.. it is nice to see Snyder working his way into a new system without high drama. I will be even more excited when Bonzi can do the same thing. There is no limit to what this team can do with all the players performing to their potential.



> To take a positive out of Yao's first game back, he showed many of the moves he had during the FIBAs, just not the timing, he played alot of mins too? Tonight I suspect he'll be a little bit better, a little more sharp and then lookout this weekend he'll be dominating again. His passing was very good, we just didn't make shots often. Tmac looks good, going to the hole, passing, defending, just not sharp yet, that will come.
> 
> But hey, we won shooting for crap, that's progress. I'm so excited for the season, _I'm so ex-cit-ed, and I just can't hide it. . . :banana: _


_I'm about to lose control and I think I like it.. oh yeah!_

Great Post DB!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Very much agree with DB and HayesFan on Snyder.

Snyder really showed his athleticism with his put-back slams and strong plays near the basket. He still needs to develop some footwork if he wants to make use of his strength in the post. He also has range, even though his shot is ugly. I think Snyder has what it takes to start, meaning that players like Luther Head, Bonzie Wells, Novak and Juwan Howard are coming off the bench... man thats a deep team!

This game against Milwaukee will show us how good our perimeter defense is... Mo Williams and Redd can fill up those buckets from outside in no time.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't want anybody thinkin' that I don't want to see our "kids" playing, I do. I just don't want a slow start to season because of the 'newness' of guys playing together. If I know Gumby, and I think I do. . . he may not play Spanoulis, Lucas, or Novak major bench mins too early in the season unless they just BALL in practice. I doubt Jacobsen, Azuibuke, Hararyas are making the 15 man roster, that would mean Jeff cutting his _Illegitimate son Ryan Bowen_, now what father would do that? :biggrin: 

I like what I saw from Billy in the 2nd half of last nights' game, his distributing and defense were better but I know Jeff is gonna remember his 2 TOs. Is it me or do Luther and Chuck seem so much more relaxed out there? :clap: I think they've figured out what they are good at now. I hope that they get more mins as the Season goes on, _wow we like have a future now dudes. . ._*Righteous!* :wordyo:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

debarge said:


> _Illegitimate son Ryan Bowen_


its [email protected]@rd Ryan Bowen, say it!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

PG: Rafer Alston
SG: Luther Head
SF: Kirk Snyder
PF: Scott Padgett
CN: Yao Ming

TMac not starting. Yao got a nice jam with good position. Snyder with the great entry pass. Padgett is boarding like his life depends on it.

4 TOs in 4 minutes. Rafer playing like garbage so far. Patterson causing all kinds of problems on the perimeter for us. Michael Redd with 13 pts in 4 minutes. Yao is too strong on his shot.

were turning it over on nearly every possession....

Luther Head overmatched on Redd.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

and now theyre struggling..

1/6 from yao

alston 2 TO's


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> BTW, this game on via CCTV or other PPSream?


Shanghai sports on PPstream, sorry for the late reply


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

they say anything about Chuck's bad ankle?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Snyder nails two treys.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> they say anything about Chuck's bad ankle?


maybe, but i cant understand china speak!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Second unit carrying the team again. Novak is LIGHTS OUT!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

60pts at the half, playing without T-MAC and Battier!! V-Span with 5 assists in 8 minutes!!

Novak for ROY!!!!


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Can Novak be stopped. 4-4 3pfg, that is amazing. Yao's presence must be creating a hell of a lot of space for Novak. The other thing that has impressed me is V-Span's 5asts and only 1 TO. Seems like he is having a good game. Its good to see a wide range of scorers despite TMac not being in the game and creating.

We are getting killed on the perimeter though, they are 9-13 from beyond the line, which is not very good.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

You really gotta see this guy shoot to understand how good he is. He has a quick release and beautiful form and you can see the confidence. He doesnt hesitate or make too many passes, he knows exactly when to shoot and he gets it off perfectly. Even with defenders on him, he drills the shot. I havent seen him really shoot off the dribble, so he definitely is getting some space. Hes also pretty tall so hes getting a clear look at the basket.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

T-Mac must've been serious when he said Novak was the best shooter he ever played with! :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I honestly didn't know Snyder had decent range too. Novak, Head, Synder, and of course Battier... we may actually be one of the best perimeter shooting teams in the league this year! :banana:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

debarge said:


> I doubt Jacobsen, Azuibuke, Hararyas are making the 15 man roster, that would mean Jeff cutting his _Illegitimate son Ryan Bowen_, now what father would do that? :biggrin:





> "You can't put guys out there ... that don't have to be guarded," Van Gundy said.


He's almost describing Bowen there. He must stay true to his words and leave Rybo off the team.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah Snyder is knocking down threes, but he has some ugly form. Its like an Elton Brand jump shot -- high over the head and it kinda looks like hes shooting with both hands. Like a Shawn Marion shot but way above his head and a slow release.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

geez, Michael Redd forgeting this is pre-season? What a player though, very overlooked in this league.

Those who are watching the game, how's Yao looking out there?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TManiAC said:


> Yeah Snyder is knocking down threes, but he has some ugly form. Its like an Elton Brand jump shot -- high over the head and it kinda looks like hes shooting with both hands. Like a Shawn Marion shot but way above his head and a slow release.


Yah I've seen his shots, that's why I never thought he was a shooter :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Scott Padgett making a case for himself to make the team tonight!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> geez, Michael Redd forgeting this is pre-season? What a player though, very overlooked in this league.
> 
> Those who are watching the game, how's Yao looking out there?


Michael Redd is making things look easy. Catch, fade-away and shoot all in one motion.

Yao is still looking rusty on his jump shots buts hes doing good 5 ft out from the basket. He batted away a shot. His looks fluid in the game, very comfortable in the rhythm of the offense... probably because he played in FIBA... defense is also very nice. 

Rafer is making me miss Mikes James... having another long-range bomber would be nice. 

Padgett is making a good case not to cut him. He is fighting for position in the post for rebounds and nice put backs. Made some wide open threes.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Scott Padgett making a case for himself to make the team tonight!



lol, we worded that very similarly, but you beat me to it.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

btw, I cant get over how well our second unit is shooting. Im really excited! Yao and McGrady are enough to wear any defense down... but having to deal with Head, Novak, Bonzi and Howard will wear you to the ground.


---


Billy is awesome on the break and is playing intense D. If Rafer continues to be miserable, I wanna see Billy start because he really pushes the pace of the team and plays hard.

---

Now Im convinced that Billy's gotta start. He's just hawking the ball every time... he just stole picked the ball handler at half court, flashed up court and finished strong and one. Hes also setting up the teammates very nicely.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I wanted to see a good game from Kill Bill and he delivered. 8 assists! 

Great great shooting tonight. We played without 4 guys that will likely be in our rotation (T-Mac, Battier, Bonzi, and Chuck) and still delivered. 7 guys in double figures!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Albeit this game is against the Bucks and their reserves, I have to say that I am very impressed by Synder, Billy, and Novak. Synder was most definitely highway robbery when we acquired him from NO. Billy is starting to look like he's finding his comfort zone in the NBA. Novak is simply one heck of a shooter. THis season will be interesting indeed.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Novak!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

novak is rediculously good shooter


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I just started to follow the pre-season this game. And I must say I havent been this excited about a new season since Mcgrady was first acquired. Things are looking good, other bench seems to have enough talent to keep up with most teams in the league when we have to rest the big guns. There will be some interesting decisions for JVG to make regarding the rotation size and make-up. Im guessing he will go with a 3 or 4 man rotation (Wells, Head, Novak and Howard) to begin with, but others like V-Span, Hayes and Padgett will get their oppourtunities throughout the season.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

reno2000 said:


> I just started to follow the pre-season this game. And I must say I havent been this excited about a new season since Mcgrady was first acquired. Things are looking good, other bench seems to have enough talent to keep up with most teams in the league when we have to rest the big guns. There will be some interesting decisions for JVG to make regarding the rotation size and make-up. Im guessing he will go with a 3 or 4 man rotation (Wells, Head, Novak and Howard) to begin with, but others like V-Span, Hayes and Padgett will get their oppourtunities throughout the season.


Kill Bill > Rafer Alston


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^^ it's just one game...one preseason game, lol.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Billy and Novak should start


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

reno2000 said:


> I just started to follow the pre-season this game. And I must say I havent been this excited about a new season since Mcgrady was first acquired. Things are looking good, other bench seems to have enough talent to keep up with most teams in the league when we have to rest the big guns. There will be some interesting decisions for JVG to make regarding the rotation size and make-up. Im guessing he will go with a 3 or 4 man rotation (Wells, Head, Novak and Howard) to begin with, but others like V-Span, Hayes and Padgett will get their oppourtunities throughout the season.


Yeah, I'll bet your right about the rotation. Wells may at some point take over the starting job, like in the Spring or during an injury, but I'll put my money on Snynder to start. I had no idea he was such a 'complete' type player this early, he does have a Mario Elie - slow release, but it goes in. He and Billy are so aggressive, I like that. Kirk is like Caron Butler.

Billy, what a game! He's better than Bob Sura! Once he gets control of his TOs and know where everybody is supposed to be he'll be super duper. I also thought basically after the first few mins of the game, Rafer played well too. Cool and calm running the offense doing his best Kenny Smith imitation, but passing like the playground legend he is. 

I can't believe Mac,Bat,Bonzi, didn't play and we won scoring over a hundred points? Novak is just ridiculous man: Padgett looked good but if we sign him, he takes mins away from Chuck/Novak/Battier/Howard??? If we cut Sura, Bowen, Azuibuke, is that the 15? Can't we sign Jacobsen and send him to the NBDL? I'd like to keep him.

WHO GETS CUT YALL??


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> ^^^ it's just one game...one preseason game, lol.


yeah its only one game, but you shoulda seen it. Hes a natural on the break. He really protects the ball and gets up the court quick and always finds the trailer. His turnovers were nice too, if that makes any sense. He lobbed up to snyder and snyder took his eyes off the ball but it was a perfect pass. KillBill also was chaos for the other team when he hawked the perimeter. He only got two steals recorded but he broke up so many other passes and really darted in and out of passing lanes to make it hard for the other team to dump it in the post (not that going against Yao is any easier). He really does remind me of Bobby Sura but with more spring to his step and a better transition game.. good call debarge!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

debarge said:


> WHO GETS CUT YALL??


hmmm... good question.

PG: KillBill | Rafer Alston | JLIII
SG: Kirk Snyder | Bonzi Wells | Luther Head
SF: Tracy McGrady | Steve Novak
PF: Shane Battier | Chuck Hayes | Scott Padgett
CN: Yao Ming | Juwan Howard | Dikembe Mutombo

Cut: Jacobsen, Bowen, Haryazs, Sura, Azubuike


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao, T-Mac, Battier, Alston, Wells, Novak, Hayes, Howard, Snyder, KillBill, Head...

If JVG wants a short rotation, who will get just garbage minutes?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> WHO GETS CUT YALL??


I dunno, but I am sure glad I don't have to choose!!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

debarge said:


> I also thought basically after the first few mins of the game, Rafer played well too. Cool and calm running the offense doing his best Kenny Smith imitation, but passing like the playground legend he is.


Disagree on Rafer. The numbers didnt tell the whole story this game. Rafer had the ball in his hands for too long and couldnt really get by his defenders. He didnt look to pass as much and couldnt get the teams offense going. In transition, he was pretty much horrible. You would expect a playground legend to be awesome in transition but he didnt take advantage. Spanoulis really pushed the ball up and led the break. The tempo just changed into a running game with Spanoulis in because he disrupted the perimeter and you can see that the team had really picked something up from JVGs insisting on an 18 sec play-clock. Skip benefited from good perimeter passing and knocked down a couple treys form the corner but other than that he really couldnt find his own shot or create for others.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Alston during the post-game interview:



> "Steve Novak. Once he parks his car, he's in shooting range."


(I won't use it in my sig, so feel free to use it)

From Clutchfans.net


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

cornholio said:


> Alston during the post-game interview:
> 
> 
> 
> From Clutchfans.net



^^haha... repped


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Didn't watch the game. Good to see that we shot so well from the perimeter. But Yao had better get back into form. 8-21 is horrible for him. The positive is that he took 21 shots in 27 mins. So I guess there wasn't much of a problem getting the ball to him, was there?

Spanoulis' 8 assists in 5 minutes or whatever is wonderful. Again, I didn't watch, but I wouldn't get too excited after one good performance. He was terrible in a couple of the other games. Hope he continues to improve. It won't be too difficult to knock Alston out of the starting lineup.

Lucas is gone, isn't he?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i think it was 8 assists in 22 mins?

even so, thats one hell of an effort

i think Vspan has a chance to be a chris paul alike player.

i mean he did as good as CP, so all he needs to do is practice on his shooting a little and make sure he dials down on the TO's and ye.. we'll have a CP type player


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

What i'm thinking now is that i'm not worried at all if wells leaves after the first season of his contract. Snyder is almost the same player that needs some experience. Snyder is a fierce player inside, similar to what bonzi does. Now i'm just thinking who's gonna replace snyder on our bench if bonzi leaves.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

luther head

if wells does leave we will have a third year veteran in luther head and plus luther is developing into a decent player.

also.. if snyder continues playing like he is now he will defintely start and play around 25-30 mins.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow steve novak 5-6 from longrange and 17pts this is exciting


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Preseason Game 4 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Milwaukee Bucksz*

You gotta love that guy Steve Novak.... Hey didnt anyone see Yao do a spin move than fall down??? Love that was halirious, he tried to do a spin move like Rafer and he fell :laugh:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Postgame Quotes* 

*YAO*



> (on whether or not his foot is an issue) "No, the foot does not bother me anymore."
> 
> (on his opinion of the new NBA ball) "I don't know, but my turnovers are going up and my shooting percentage is going down. I am not a ball designer, but I would have to say that I really don't like that ball. *The more I use it, the more I hate it.*"
> 
> (on the play of Vassilis Spanoulis) "He's great. He can see the court. He's little and people say that because he's little, he can't see the court, but he can. He always makes the right decision to pass to the right people in the right position and his passes are right on target. Given time, I think he will be like Steve Nash one day."


Bring back the old ball!!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye.. everyone hates the new ball.. but nothing can be done about it and i dont think stern cares about people complaining


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

cornholio said:


> Alston during the post-game interview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am using it!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Here are the highlights from the game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVbb1_k9wns 

Look at Billy pushing that ball up the court!! :clap:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

chn353 said:


> ye.. everyone hates the new ball.. but nothing can be done about it and i dont think stern cares about people complaining


Why does that Jackalope "Stern" have so much power? The other major sports comm. don't have his unilateral decisonmaking??? DOWN WITH STERN :curse: . . . DOWN WITH STERN :curse: . . . DOWN WITH STERN :curse: 

I hate what he has done to the league! You can't play D on the perimeter anymore, its TOO EASY TO SCORE if you're a guard? You've got guys ballet-dancing down the paint for layups??? That's not good traditional NBA ball IMO. Michael and Magic must look at these games secretly and laugh their butts off...they had to deal with the nearly the same contact that Yao/Shaq/TD get now...

Lebron Melo Wade have it easy. Tmac has no national reffing cred right now, but he'll get it back later in November baby :clap:


----------

